# The start of a new member



## dociledragons (Feb 17, 2014)

I have breed and raised reptiles my intire live. But, now am looking to get into pygmy mice. I live in Utah and decided to join this forum in hopes to find some. I've been looking for months with no success.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome, have you tried exotic forums?


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Welcome and hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

